# Trail riding equipment links



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

if you just look around on the web there are a lot of company that do make horse equipment for camping some company are call outfitters so have a look


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I trail ride in a ddressage saddle. i know that the *Cashel* company makes some adapter things that make an english or dressage saddle able to tie things on.

there's got to be some stuff. what about Australian camp drafters?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd start with outfitters supply.

Outfitters Supply is the best source for trail riding and horse packing equipment

I've ordered several things from them and they've been great.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Your outfitters ( Tack Shops) are way better than we get over here. Thank you for the suggestions and links.

I might invest in some gear when we have sold our house


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why are there not more things adapted for English saddles? seems like a ready market!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> why are there not more things adapted for English saddles? seems like a ready market!


I was thinking the same thing.... somebody could have a good little business if they took the time to design pack that would work with regular English Saddles. This is what I have and so far its the only thing I can find over here. Its for shorter day rides. its a day saddle bag.

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/shires-saddle-pannier/filter/brands/shires


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Fell and Dales ponies were originally used as pack animals taking wool and lead down south but I don't know of anywhere in the UK that makes or sells packs for using with English Saddles or even the harnesses to use with packs.. I don't think there is anyone who imports them on a commercial basis either


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Something like this designed for English saddles would work well.... I am sure there would be a market both here in the UK and over there in the USA.

TrailMax Pack-A-Saddle Saddle Pannier Pack System, Brown-Outfitters Supply


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

check out the EasyCare Stowaway packs, they have some made for english saddles. A lot of space and compartments in the packs. I bought mine from Ridingwarehouse lots of good stuff there


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

there is stuff for English saddles a lot of people who do endorses have them look under endorses riding


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Horseback Riding Saddlebags & Holders

lots for english saddle here


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

I have something like that: Waterproof "Tout Chemin" double saddle bags on Ekkia, the horse's world /other brand but looks the same/ it's quite big - enough even for 12 days on way /if you pack well :twisted:/
the only thing I have changed is that I added second girth


























(horse - draft; saddle - wintec wide)


----------



## BaoisGlas (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Fellpony I know you from another forum (NR) 

I have Stowaway packs, 2 cantle packs, a pommel pack and a hoof boot pack. 

It might be worth looking on some German websites, they seem to be more 'into' trail riding and have a good selection, I imported a number of things from Germany (including saddles) to the UK with no problem


----------

